# Team Leader for Duk at TESCO



## HOBIE

I have been picked to be a team leader for the weekend of fund raising at Tesco stores across the country.  Duk are after lots of volenteers so get your name down on there site (please help if you can)  Duk are hoping to raise lots with help of Tesco.


----------



## Lauras87

Well done hobie!

What you doing for fund raising?


----------



## Northerner

Good for you Hobie, hope it's a great success 

For anyone interested, here's the link on the DUK website:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/In_Your_...olunteer-Newsletter-Issue-6/Tesco-Volunteers/


----------



## HOBIE

Thanks Laura & Northy.   "The Big Collection Weekend" is on 4,5 & 6 oct with 600 hundred TESCO stores across the country.  I have been told i need to get at leased 20 people to help me.  So Duk needs 20 X 600 or more   Please get signed up in your area even for an hour


----------



## ypauly

Well done. If I didn't have a wedding to attend this weekend I would have a go


----------



## HOBIE

I think "TESCO" want a pat on the back for this.  Please have a look on Duk web site for events near you


----------



## HOBIE

I was at a Duk meeting this week & another member has also been picked


----------



## HOBIE

Sorry to bump this again but ""  It should be good for everyone !!


----------



## HOBIE

Was at Training yesterday.  Its going to be a big event for Duk & Tesco   Please have a look at web site Northy posted & put your name down


----------



## ypauly

I would be happy to have a go at this on a saturday or sunday but I can't commit to anything in midweek at all and reading the site it says 3 days with midweek training.


----------



## HOBIE

I have been told that i need to get a shift organised. Put your name down paul & even if you can do a hour in the morning i am sure it would help  Thanks Ypauly


----------



## HOBIE

Duk needs 8000 people to do this job !  Please get your name down to do a shift in your local Tesco. Its not bag packing its collecting money in a bucket & involves a team. (one to make the coffee ) They are hoping to very well off this event but they need support


----------



## HOBIE

Bump again !  Theres plenty of time to get your name down. I am looking forward to meeting members of my team. (Like minded folks) I have been given a list of people to contact


----------



## Lauras87

I'm doing it, I hope tesco hit their target that weekend


----------



## HOBIE

Well well done Laura !!!  I hope thay do well out of it to ( & we will )


----------



## trophywench

Hobie  (said Jenny feeling ever so slightly guilty LOL)

Just the sort of thing I'd have liked to volunteer for.  Trouble is I can't guarantee anyone where I might be that weekend, so no way can I promise anything.

Knowing what you know about it, if someone like me was to just turn up on the day, could I help - or is that absolutely no use?


----------



## HOBIE

Hi TW , If i was the leader of the group & someone came up offering to help for an hour or so, would let them. Trouble is not everyone is shall we say as good as gold !   Is better if you register & even then turn up for what ever time you can give. I have got 3(need 20) nice people on my my team but really could do with more.  It will be good for us all & "Thanks" for showing interest


----------



## Caroline

This is brilliant and a great way to meet people too. I'd love to help but unfortunatly working full time my weekends are comited to other things for the foreseeable future. Good luck to everyone involved.


----------



## HOBIE

Thank you very much Caroline for the support.  Watch out people i will be after you Please get involved & i am sure it will open doors & make you feel better cos you are doing something possitive


----------



## trophywench

LOL Hobie - only about 3 places unfilled at the only participating store I would be willing to go to, so I don't feel guilty at all now !  (cos I didn't realise, not all of them ARE participating)


----------



## Lauras87

i know the shift i'm working, i'm the only one (so mum is doing it too) but Leeds its very under-volunteered (the leader said if i could ask anyone i know) but there is about 6 stores in leeds doing it.


----------



## Northerner

Strangely there is no large Tescos anywhere near where I live, just a Tesco Express. The big supermarkets near me are Sainsbury's, the Co-op (soon to close) and Waitrose.


----------



## HOBIE

Lauras You will get 2 blue peter badges for that ! Leeds will not know what hit them


----------



## Lauras87

HOBIE said:


> Lauras You will get 2 blue peter badges for that ! Leeds will not know what hit them



Probably me with the bucket when they say no to giving a donation

I joke!!!!

But I want a gold blue Peter badge


----------



## HOBIE

If anybody tries to hit you with bucket i will sort them out !  Thanks for support with this everyone !


----------



## HOBIE

Not Long Now !  Will be good for us all please support if you can


----------



## Estellaa

i have a big store like 5 mins away from me and its not taking part so um..


----------



## HOBIE

Thats a shame Estellaa. I am looking forward to meeting my team. I have to go to see the manager/manageress in the next week.  Tesco & Duk look like they are doing an ex job


----------



## HOBIE

6 weeks to go !  Am being encouraged to get more helpers ! Have a look at www.diabetes.org.uk/big-collection    Type in your postcode & see if there is a store near you.    Please


----------



## HOBIE

Its Happening this friday coming !  Please support if you can. My team is looking good but still could do with a few spare


----------



## twinnie

getting a bit worried now my team leader has not contact me at all and it getting closer


----------



## HOBIE

Hi Twinne, Did you get an email,mob no for leader.  I got emails & mob no for all my team & i have been in touch with them.  If you can please get in touch with Duk & let them know.  There is a lot of people involved & you might have slipped the net   Good luck & well done for getting involved


----------



## twinnie

HOBIE said:


> Hi Twinne, Did you get an email,mob no for leader.  I got emails & mob no for all my team & i have been in touch with them.  If you can please get in touch with Duk & let them know.  There is a lot of people involved & you might have slipped the net   Good luck & well done for getting involved



i email diabetes uk today so hopefully will hear back soon


----------



## HOBIE

?5,000 already raised through just giving.  Target is ?400000  Good luck to everyone taking part


----------



## Redkite

HOBIE said:


> ?5,000 already raised through just giving.  Target is ?400000 Good luck to everyone taking part


Great stuff! . We are collecting on Saturday afternoon (wearing compulsory colourful wigs apparently!).  Hope people are feeling generous.....


----------



## HOBIE

Good stuff Redkite !  You have to wear the "CRAZY HAIR" its a must. Hope the country is ready for us


----------



## trophywench

I'm on the Friday afternoon shift ... no wigs AFAIK, and personally I'd want to know who'd been wearing it for all day Friday and all morning Saturday before putting any such thing anywhere near MY person.

People (other people!) might have NITS or anything ......


----------



## HOBIE

All the teams get sashes aswell TW. They are smart. Thanks for taking part & good luck. Wearing the crazy hair will keep me heed warm !


----------



## Redkite

trophywench said:


> I'm on the Friday afternoon shift ... no wigs AFAIK, and personally I'd want to know who'd been wearing it for all day Friday and all morning Saturday before putting any such thing anywhere near MY person.
> 
> People (other people!) might have NITS or anything ......



 I hadn't thought of nits!!!  I do hope not.....


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> I hadn't thought of nits!!!  I do hope not.....



If they are anything like the things given out for marathns, then they are more like hats with blue hair poking out, and I imagine that each person will get a new one! I could be wrong though!


----------



## twinnie

team leader been in contact all systems are a go for sat and sun morning


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> team leader been in contact all systems are a go for sat and sun morning



Hope you have an enjoyable and successful weekend!


----------



## Northerner

A Team Leader has written a blog about why they are helping with the Big Collection:

http://blogs.diabetes.org.uk/?p=2483


----------



## HOBIE

Friday was excellent apart from shift work went all to pot. My role was to set volunteers away at shop & then pick money tubs up at the end of day. A few volunteers did not turn up. So cancelled my jobs for that day & staid 8.45 till 6. Sat 3 poeple cancelled & i was there 8.45 again.  The TESCO staff where EXCELLENT. I had to run to the little boys room & get the security gaurd to look after the buckets of coins. (running the whole show by self)   Tomorow wife & son are helping because can not rely on people.   Have raised a few quid so far.


----------



## Northerner

Very sorry to hear you were let down by your volunteers Hobie  Good on you for holding the fort!


----------



## Redkite

Sorry to hear you got let down by people Hobie   Brilliant that you stood in for them, and hope the great British public were generous to you!


----------



## HOBIE

Had an excellent time & met some sound people . The Genral public are stars !   The Staff at my TESCO store are amazing & helped me alot, They asked me how i was managing on my own & it was a great comfort knowing i was was supported by nice pepole. Met some lovely people


----------



## Redkite

That's fantastic!  Can't wait to hear how much was collected in total nationally!


----------



## HOBIE

I know its going to be good. It was the biggest fundraising event in the country of this type.


----------



## HOBIE

Thank you very much for everyones support on here !  To everyone who took part WELL done.


----------



## Redkite

Just received an update, total collected stands at ?370,687 and more is still coming in!


----------



## Northerner

Redkite said:


> Just received an update, total collected stands at ?370,687 and more is still coming in!



Excellent!


----------



## HOBIE

I just got it to Redkite.  Everyone who took part NEEDs to take a bow.


----------



## HOBIE

& "TESCO" NEEDS a pat on the back too


----------



## HOBIE

TESCO & DUK are at it again !   I have been picked again to be a Team Leader at a different store. There are not as many stores this time but if you go on the web site you can find out where.  Will post when I get more info


----------



## Northerner

HOBIE said:


> TESCO & DUK are at it again !   I have been picked again to be a Team Leader at a different store. There are not as many stores this time but if you go on the web site you can find out where.  Will post when I get more info



Hobie, I hope that all your volunteers turn up this time, good luck!


----------



## HOBIE

Thank you Northener. I hope they turn up to !  Last time we raised £382.000 in 2013. & with the help of TESCO staff have nearly raised £8 Million .  This year it is happening on 13/15 June 2014.   Please have a look at web site & see if you can give a couple of hours.  Thank You


----------



## HOBIE

Hope everyone has got signed up ok. its one of the best ways to make some funds.  Good luck


----------



## HOBIE

Have got a few people on my team but need some more !


----------



## trophywench

Hah Hobie - I think recruitment is very slow this year.  Just had a call from DUK - as I'm the only person so far to volunteer for our local large Tesco, do I want to be team leader?  No I flippin don't.  Don't want to commit 3 full days to it and wouldn't do it on my own and certainly don't want to be responsible for a) carting that money home with me 3 nights running, or b) counting and accounting for it - then c) having to take 3 days worth to the bank.

Do they have NO conception of how much thousands of £££ in coin, weighs?

Also the much bigger Tesco, about an extra half a mile in the opposite direction - isn't fully manned 'yet'.

It's a poor show.


----------



## Copepod

I had to withdraw my offer of collecting at a large Tesco, not in the city where I live, but in a nearby town, as I'm needed to support a person who is attempting to run all the summits mentioned in Wainwright guides to Lake District for MS charities. I hope it would be easier to recruit people to shake buckets, than wait at odd roadside places at all hours of day and night to dispense food, drink, clean clothing, medical dressings etc. 

However, I'd like to mention that a nearby large Tesco is very supportive of a foodbank where I volunteer. We distribute from a chuch nearby, and the manager often calls round with donations from staff, particularly Easter eggs recently, and they often have to phone office to say bin needs emptying of food left by customers.


----------



## Redkite

I am collecting at the Tesco in our neighbouring town, but we are also short on volunteers this year.  There are two reasons I think contributing to the lack of volunteers - 1. it's Father's Day (earlier this year than usual because the1st of June was a Sunday), and 2. it's the World Cup - though England aren't playing till 11pm........so customers might be thin on the ground on Sunday morning.


----------



## HOBIE

Well well done "REDKITE". I don't think people know how well Tesco staff need a pat on the back for this


----------



## HOBIE

What you are saying about Tesco staff is true Copepod. I work in lots of retail shops etc & have never come across a better set of staff . Its not to late to sign up for this weekend


----------



## HOBIE

Have done two days now with good success   Last day tomorrow & its Fathers day.  Shop doesn't open till 10  & closes at 4. So shorter day. Met some lovely people & enjoyed.


----------



## HOBIE

What a lovely person !  Just opened first tub & to be greeted by a £20 note & lots of coins.


----------



## HOBIE

Excellent Day. Met more lovely people & enjoyed !   Fire alarm went off in store so staff got everyone out safe & sound. Seemed like a fault on system but had to stand outside for 1hr.  That was early on in day & being fathers day I wished I had stopped in bed "BUT". Had an ex day


----------



## HOBIE

Well well done to the 3000 volunteers who took part in this.  You ALL need to take a bow


----------



## HOBIE

The TOTAL so far is £210,000 from the 3000 volunteers who took part in this at Tesco. Well done everyone who donated time & money


----------



## HOBIE

With the help of "TESCO" we raised £16 million last year !  Really good for us lot.


----------



## HOBIE

Not long for this years event !   Inc "British Heart Foundation"  13 / 14 June. Sat & Sun   Be part of it pls


----------



## HOBIE

Have a look at some of the posts from others, a lot of money raised.  A very good team looking for a cure got £1.2 mill from Duk last year. I really like the team at NEWCASTLE UNI !   NUC   A very positive bunch


----------



## HOBIE

Getting ready for todays event  Will there both days.  You meet some lovely people


----------



## Northerner

HOBIE said:


> Getting ready for todays event  Will there both days.  You meet some lovely people



Have a good day Hobie, I hope your team all turn up


----------



## HOBIE

Left the house at 8 & was there till 6.30   Was an excellent day with the Brilliant General Public !  I feel like I spent all day giving kids (& big kids ) stickers !  The wonderful "Tesco" staff are the best ! Had a few conversations with lots of them & they are so helpful . They were raising money in there staff canteen !  A real nice bunch of people from Manager to fella collecting trollies. You might think I am sad but I bought a bottle of Dandelion & Burdock. I must have been about 15 the last time I had that (Brill). A GOOD DAY !


----------



## Northerner

Great news Hobie, well done - you deserved that D&B for your hard work  Didn't know they still made it!


----------



## HOBIE

Another excellent day with "The Great British" Public !  from smiling kids to pensioners.  Enjoyed  a shorter day sill 9.30-4.30 Tesco staff very helpful


----------



## HOBIE

Its that time of year again   Its on in sept at TESCO.  I have had email to register & its easy to get your name down for a couple of hours.  Team Leader or helper ?


----------



## trophywench

My local store isn't listed - again.


----------



## HOBIE

Please if you can have a look at your local area it is a good day out . We always get people to join our local Duk as well


----------



## MarkT

Couldn't find any link on the site?


----------



## HOBIE

Have a look on Duk web site Mark. I got an email to say it was on.  Honestly I got "a right buzz" out of thinking I was part of raising money for this.  If you type in Tesco 2016 British Heart September you should come up with areas where they are doing.  Good luck Mark


----------



## MarkT

Nah, nothin' there......Just have to keep looking.


----------



## Northerner

MarkT said:


> Nah, nothin' there......Just have to keep looking.


Here you go @MarkT 

https://www.eiseverywhere.com//ehome/176903


----------



## MarkT

Northerner said:


> Here you go @MarkT
> 
> https://www.eiseverywhere.com//ehome/176903


Thanks Northerner,
Unfortunately i am on late shift so not able to help. Maybe next year.
Mark


----------



## HOBIE

Thought someone from Duk would have helped you Mark.  Well done for trying to get involved !


----------



## HOBIE

Has anyone else managed to get booked in .  Positive stuff that you will enjoy


----------



## HOBIE

Not long for this really good event.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

HOBIE said:


> Not long for this really good event.





Yay Hobieman, how goes it bruvva? I am delighted to have you back with us.  The place really wasn't the same without ya. I trust your jollees went swimmingly. Tell me all about it then


----------



## HOBIE

Hi DL. Had a excellent time in the Lakes, went up Latrigg twice in about 5 days, was on the water in my catamaran (but now have sold it !) Sad to see it go .  I met the Mayor of Sunderland & the Mayor of South Tyneside today. Very nice people .  Hope "UR" well


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hobieman I am living the veritable dream my good man. I trust the Mayor Of Sunderland has bestowed a knighthood upon you for services to the NICEIC? If not I will be refusing to pay my council tax in protest. It's a good job that you have come back when you have. The forum has been overrun with scallywags and crazy people. It's getting so that my highly serious subjects are being turned into some kind of circus. I have noticed that you always provide a very calming influence and maybe now the lunatic element in this here diabetic forum will start behaving itself. I am a good Catholic boy as well you know and they keep making me blush. Good to catch up with you and glad again that you had a good time


----------



## HOBIE

I was doing a thing for Ncle Uni today. For the last 6wks I have been taking Turmeric. The BBC film crew were there today & I hope I did not break the camera . They said it will be on the tv on the 22nd


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Hobieman movie star. I will tell everybody that I knew you before you were famous


----------



## Leanne-618

Hi, I've just signed up to volunteer in Tesco next weekend. Also got my mother in law and brother to volunteer to do a few hours


----------



## HOBIE

W


Leanne-618 said:


> Hi, I've just signed up to volunteer in Tesco next weekend. Also got my mother in law and brother to volunteer to do a few hours


Well done to all of you !   You will get a great sense of achievement out it  & meet the great British public.


----------



## Leanne-618

HOBIE said:


> W
> 
> Well done to all of you !   You will get a great sense of achievement out it  & meet the great British public.


It was nice to meet you this morning!!


----------



## HOBIE

It was good to meet you & your son too. We met at the Great North Run. It must have been the blue hair . I love that picture of South Shields beech. I have a similar one with me 6ft in the air on a jet-ski.  Love where we live


----------



## Leanne-618

The kids have loved being down at the beach over the summer! The Great North Run is such a fantastic event for South Shields.


----------



## HOBIE

Leanne-618 said:


> Hi, I've just signed up to volunteer in Tesco next weekend. Also got my mother in law and brother to volunteer to do a few hours


Excellent Leanne.  I was waiting to get the details from HQ. But not like in past I got email nos & phone nos of volunteers. This year they must be using smoke signals.


----------



## Leanne-618

HOBIE said:


> Excellent Leanne.  I was waiting to get the details from HQ. But not like in past I got email nos & phone nos of volunteers. This year they must be using smoke signals.



I was wondering when someone would be in touch since it's now Wednesday and I haven't heard anything!!


----------



## HOBIE

I was suppose to get a delivery of hats, buckets last week & nothing yet. I know I have some buckets off last year in my not so tidy garage. I don't know who is in charge this year but I know a few years ago we raised £16 million with help of Tesco & some lovely members of the public


----------



## HOBIE

Buckets arrived first thing & went to Tesco. Staff where brilliant & THE GREAT BRITISH public were on form too. Did not finish till 6. Knacked now but still going out later.  Full day tomorrow too.  Had a good day


----------



## Northerner

HOBIE said:


> Buckets arrived first thing & went to Tesco. Staff where brilliant & THE GREAT BRITISH public were on form too. Did not finish till 6. Knacked now but still going out later.  Full day tomorrow too.  Had a good day


Well done Hobie, keep up the good work


----------



## HOBIE

Tks Northy !  Been there today 9.30 till 5.30. The staff at Tesco were Excellent (South Shield's). Very friendly & helpful !.  Once again some really nice members of the GREAT BRITISH public


----------



## HOBIE

With the very good help of TESCO we have raised more than £10 million !  Superb members of the public !    Think about it next time you go shopping


----------



## mikeyB

Brilliant, well done to you Hobie and all the gang !!!!


----------



## Northerner

Well done Hobie, and all the other volunteers and staff of Tescos  Let's hope it brings us a cure!


----------



## HOBIE

£16 million one  year & £10 million this year !  we were counting a few year ago & pulling out £10 £20 pound notes . They might of been laughing at my hair ?


----------

